# 36v Terrova setup



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm looking at a 36 volt Terrova setup for my batteries, and my question is what output MINIMUM does the onboard charger need to have? Can I get by with a 5 amp output on the three leads, or is 10 amps a better setup?

When I install the batteries, I planned on using 6 ga. battery cables between them, and then running #10 wire to a trolling motor receptacle. Is #10 okay, or do I need #8? (I already got a 60 amp circuit breaker to put in the supply circuit to the Terrova).


thanks for the help




:T:T:T


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the terrova 80 24v setup with 2 optimas and a minn kota 220D charger. I went with the 10 amp per bank because theres times im fishing all day and run the batteries down and i want to go fishing the next morning and it will charge my batteries faster. I have my batteries in the back of the boat so i used 6 gauge wire to run up to the bow. The bigger gauge wire will make the trolling motor run more efficiently.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Tightlines said:


> I have the terrova 80 24v setup with 2 optimas and a minn kota 220D charger. I went with the 10 amp per bank because theres times im fishing all day and run the batteries down and i want to go fishing the next morning and it will charge my batteries faster. I have my batteries in the back of the boat so i used 6 gauge wire to run up to the bow. The bigger gauge wire will make the trolling motor run more efficiently.


I only have about a 6' run from the batteries, and am going to go with 8ga. wire. I think I'm okay with that.


thanks

:T:T:T


----------



## Big John in TN (Jul 8, 2013)

You want at least 10 amps ber bank. I would not use #8, go with #6. #4 would be even better. Hope this helps.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

A 36 V setup will draw less current than similar power 24V or 12 V motors.
Size your wires according to the current draw of your motor.
You have mentioned that you are using 60A breaker, so now you need to use wire that is rated minimum 60 amps. Go with the #6. If you had a 40amp. fuse, I would say #8 wire. 
For charging 3 X 5 amp. charger will work if you are not in a hurry. If you plug that one in at night, you should be good to go by morning.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Minn Kota recommended #8 wire, unless you're running long battery leads from the rear of the boat to the front, where voltage might drop more than 5%. I have their socket/plug that's made for #10 or #8 wire, and their 50 amp in-line breaker (also takes #8 wire), and 8 ga. tinned marine wire to the batteries. The Terrova 101 has 10ga. LEADS, and I'm not changing those to #6, either, as what the concern in the wiring is concerns length/voltage drop. The Terrova 101 draws 46 amps, max, and #8 wire is rated at 50 amps (36v).

I'll let you know if I have a meltdown.


----------

